# Kinder MTB Gabel - Scheibenbremse



## pb46 (30. August 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier (vor Jahren mal angemeldet...)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob die RST Capa die einzige Kindergabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist? Oder ob es noch andere Hersteller von 20" Gabeln gibt die eine solche Aufnahme haben?

Danke für eine Antwort.

MfG PB46


----------



## pebcak (31. August 2010)

Es gibt noch ne Single Shock Gabel von RST, die hat auch Disc... und eine Menge Starrgabeln bei den Trialern mit Disc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pb46 (31. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Es sollte aber schon eine Federgabel sein! Starr nützt nichts...

Zur Zeit befindet sich am HotRock von meinem Sohn eine RST aber leider nur mit Felgenbremsaufnahme. An dieser ist eine Magura HS11 angebracht, da der Kleine aber auch ne kleine Hand hat. Und die HS 11 keine Griffweitenregulierung besitzt, habe ich die Griffe so umgebaut das er super greifen kann.

Problem ist jetzt nur das er mit Papa in den Bikepark will und auf langen Abfahrten dann doch die Kraft zu viel wird um locker fahren zu können.
Aus diesem Grund soll eine Hayes Stroker Ryde an das Bike da ich diese Bremse noch übrig habe.

MfG

PB46


----------



## DarkGreen (3. September 2010)

aktuelle "Liegerad"-Federgabeln in 20" haben i.d.R auch eine (IS-) Scheibenbremsaufnahme - und hinsichtlich der Geometrie unterscheiden sie sich _meines Wissens _(auf Nummer sicher gehen, nachfragen)nicht von 20" Kinder-"MTB"-Gabeln
http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/federgabeln/index_d.html
allerdings sind "liegerad"-Komponenten tendenziell deutlich teurer als "Kinderrad"-Komponenten


----------



## astral67 (5. September 2010)

Und als Stahlfedergabel mit Elastomerendprogression auch vermutlich für höhere Fahrzeugmassen vorgesehen, als es ein Kinderbike mit Kind auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## stivinix (5. September 2010)

Auch die Spinner Grind 2 (20") hat IS Discaufnahme


----------



## DarkGreen (6. September 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Und als Stahlfedergabel mit Elastomerendprogression auch vermutlich für höhere Fahrzeugmassen vorgesehen, als es ein Kinderbike mit Kind auf die Waage bringt.


Ein bischen Mühe müßt ihr euch schon selber machen!
Wer 20" Federgabeln für Liegeräder baut, baut vielleicht auch welche speziell für Kinderräder?
Also etwas suchen und finden:
z.B. voila: http://www.spinner-usa.com/e/spinner-grind-kids.html


----------



## El Papa (15. September 2010)

Da gibt es noch eine Alternative: White Brothers RC80, ca. 1300 g, mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Luftfederung (kann man schön einstellen auf die Kinder) und ordentlich Federweg: 80 mm. Leider nicht ganz günstig. Für mich die Referenz bei 20". Hatte das Vorgängermodell RC75 günstig aus den USA bekommen.


----------

